# Audio Interface



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I've tried reading up on what I can do with the equipment I already have (from MANY years ago) and would like to just confirm I'm on the right path..

I have a laptop with Windows 10
I have a Behringer ECM8000 mic
I have a MobilePre external sound card
Back when I was on Windows 7(?) the hardware worked with REW. However, now that I'm returning to this, I've found that support for the MobilePre stopped at Windows 7, so that's not e-waste. I'm trying to figure out what's my best option at this point. From what I THINK I've been able to gleam from my readings is that I can use a Behringer UM2 (audio interface with a mic preamp with the required phantom power) with the laptop and mic i have now and be able to get all the testing I need done... or am I missing something? or would I be limited on some of the measurements that I can do?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Get at UMIK-1 USB mic and plug it directly into your PC.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Get at UMIK-1 USB mic and plug it directly into your PC.


(thought I had a reply here... oh well)
Is that going to give me the ability to run all the various tests that REW has available? I thought I read somewhere it didn't do something like the waterfall "stuff".

Also, since I already have the mic, would the UM2 do the job? It is a little bit cheaper and I thought it would do "more" stuff.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

JCD said:


> Is that going to give me the ability to run all the various tests that REW has available? I thought I read somewhere it didn't do something like the waterfall "stuff".


I cannot think of why a choice of microphone would have any bearing on what REW can do.


JCD said:


> Also, since I already have the mic, would the UM2 do the job?


I don't have any knowledge of the UM2.


----------

